# WIPEOUT - heros edition



## DV_EMT (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all, 

So I just thought I'd kinda announce this. But the TV show "WIPEOUT" is having an edition for FF/EMT-B and EMT-P... and I think LEOs. My friend who's a basic here at the hospital is going on it... along with some LA county FF's. Anyone gonna watch it?


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I just thought I'd kinda announce this. But the TV show "WIPEOUT" is having an edition for FF/EMT-B and EMT-P... and I think LEOs. My friend who's a basic here at the hospital is going on it... along with some LA county FF's. Anyone gonna watch it?





 i will definitely watch it....i love that show....nothing like a good stupid laugh.


----------



## EMTCLM (Sep 20, 2009)

I love that show! I am SO watching!


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 20, 2009)

Never heard of it, when is it on?


----------



## txemt911 (Sep 22, 2009)

When does it air ?


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I think it's over for this season.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

its on at 8 on wednesdays I think, I'm hoping to go with my friend and hope to get on air commenting on him lol


----------



## EMTCLM (Sep 23, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> its on at 8 on wednesdays I think, I'm hoping to go with my friend and hope to get on air commenting on him lol



hahaha, yeah, you can be the one who forsaw(?) his injuries


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

EMTCLM said:


> hahaha, yeah, you can be the one who forsaw(?) his injuries



haha... and treat maybe??? the big red balls are pretty menacing!!! so's the boxing glove wall!


----------

